# GAGGIA CLASSIC £179.99 + free delivery



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Gaggia Classic is now £179.99 + FREE delivery through The Coffee Bean's Amazon site - have a look at the Amazon links at the bottom of the Domestic Coffee Machines page ......http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Coffee-Machines.html

Andy


----------

